
Template Comparison – D vs. C++ - vmorgulis
http://dlang.org/template-comparison.html
======
meetingcpp
C++0x? This page must be very old...

~~~
EvenThisAcronym
Yes, this page is quite dated. It dates from the time of D1 (though much of it
is still correct).

